# Forum Argomenti di discussione Consulenza del lavoro  denuncia nuovo lavoro temporaneo

## Alessandra

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho da chiedere una spiegazione.
Mi trovo a dover compilare la denuncia di nuovo lavoro temporaneo INAIL per un cantiere...
ora la società snc ha solo i 2 soci lavoratori.... retribuzioni che cosa indico???? quando hanno aperto la posizione abbiamo indicato  retribuzione convenzionale =di  12.186,00... devo indicare qualcosa?
Grazie 
Ale :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Facchini

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> ho da chiedere una spiegazione.
> Mi trovo a dover compilare la denuncia di nuovo lavoro temporaneo INAIL per un cantiere...
> ora la società snc ha solo i 2 soci lavoratori.... retribuzioni che cosa indico???? quando hanno aperto la posizione abbiamo indicato  retribuzione convenzionale =di  12.186,00... devo indicare qualcosa?
> Grazie 
> Ale

  Basta solo indicare le retribuzioni presunte, rapportate al periodo di lavoro temporaneo.

----------


## denigiu

Con che tempistica va presentata la denuncia?
A me risulta entro 30gg dall'inizio dei lavori ma mi sembra un termine troppo abbondante :Confused: 
Ancora, la denuncia va sempre presentata, anche quando i lavori durano pochi giorni vero?

----------


## denigiu

> Con che tempistica va presentata la denuncia?
> A me risulta entro 30gg dall'inizio dei lavori ma mi sembra un termine troppo abbondante
> Ancora, la denuncia va sempre presentata, anche quando i lavori durano pochi giorni vero?

  Mi ripsondo da solo magari può essere utile a qulcuno, la denunci si presenta sole se la durata prevista per il lavori supera i 15GG

----------


## iam

> Mi ripsondo da solo magari può essere utile a qulcuno, la denunci si presenta sole se la durata prevista per il lavori supera i 15GG

  puoi specificare?

----------


## denigiu

> puoi specificare?

  La denuncia di nuovo lavoro temporaneo nell'ambito dell'edilizia ed affini deve essere presentata all'inail telematicamente solo se la durata prevista per il cantiere supera 15gg, in tal caso si hanno 30gg dall'inizio dei lavoro per presentare il modello.
Saluti Giuseppe.
ps: i miei dubbi erano sorti a seguito di una lettura da cui si evinceva che la denuncia si doveva fare anche se la durata dei lavori era inferiore ai 15gg

----------


## iam

> La denuncia di nuovo lavoro temporaneo nell'ambito dell'edilizia ed affini deve essere presentata all'inail telematicamente solo se la durata prevista per il cantiere supera 15gg, in tal caso si hanno 30gg dall'inizio dei lavoro per presentare il modello.
> Saluti Giuseppe.
> ps: i miei dubbi erano sorti a seguito di una lettura da cui si evinceva che la denuncia si doveva fare anche se la durata dei lavori era inferiore ai 15gg

  ... e faresti bene ad averli quei dubbi!!   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## missturtle

> ... e faresti bene ad averli quei dubbi!!

  Avevi sollevato proprio tu la questione  :Big Grin:   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...cia-inail.html

----------


## iam

> Avevi sollevato proprio tu la questione   http://forum.commercialistatelematic...cia-inail.html

  perbacco! Ma allora c'è qualcuno che li legge i miei post!!
Sono onorato ed inorgoglito  :Wink:

----------


## denigiu

io ho contattato l'ufficio di competenza e il problema non se lo pongono neanche, semplicemente mi rispondono che devo denunciare cntieri solo se la durata prevista per i lavori supera 15gg amen. Una volta tanto che semplificano qualcosa non mi va proprio di andarla a discutere :Big Grin: 
Saluti Giuseppe

----------


## iam

> io ho contattato l'ufficio di competenza e il problema non se lo pongono neanche, semplicemente mi rispondono che devo denunciare cntieri solo se la durata prevista per i lavori supera 15gg amen. Una volta tanto che semplificano qualcosa non mi va proprio di andarla a discutere
> Saluti Giuseppe

  stavolta faccio il Danilo della situazione... 
E dove sta scritto? in quale norma?...  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## iam

> io ho contattato l'ufficio di competenza e il problema non se lo pongono neanche, semplicemente mi rispondono che devo denunciare cntieri solo se la durata prevista per i lavori supera 15gg amen. Una volta tanto che semplificano qualcosa non mi va proprio di andarla a discutere
> Saluti Giuseppe

  ...Ah be' se lo dicono per telefono...
possiamo certamente stare tranquilli...

----------


## denigiu

> stavolta faccio il Danilo della situazione... 
> E dove sta scritto? in quale norma?...

  Mi spiego meglio. Non ho dato quella risposta per faciloneria ma quando ho interpellato l'inail sul rilascio della dispensa per contieri la cui durata è limitata ai 15 gg mi è stato detto che non rilasciano alcun documento. Detto questo visto che l'ente preposto al rilascio non rilascia cosa devo fare? mi consigli di denunciare l'inail alla procura della repubblica? magari poi riesco ad ottenere questa benedetta dispensa.
Saluti Giuseppe

----------


## iam

> Mi spiego meglio. Non ho dato quella risposta per faciloneria ma quando ho interpellato l'inail sul rilascio della dispensa per contieri la cui durata è limitata ai 15 gg mi è stato detto che non rilasciano alcun documento. Detto questo visto che l'ente preposto al rilascio non rilascia cosa devo fare? mi consigli di denunciare l'inail alla procura della repubblica? magari poi riesco ad ottenere questa benedetta dispensa.
> Saluti Giuseppe

  ... mi sa che hai corretto il tiro dopo aver letto l'altro post!! 
Cmq l'importante è il confronto  :Wink:

----------


## missturtle

> Mi spiego meglio. Non ho dato quella risposta per faciloneria ma quando ho interpellato l'inail sul rilascio della dispensa per contieri la cui durata è limitata ai 15 gg mi è stato detto che non rilasciano alcun documento. Detto questo visto che l'ente preposto al rilascio non rilascia cosa devo fare? mi consigli di denunciare l'inail alla procura della repubblica? magari poi riesco ad ottenere questa benedetta dispensa.
> Saluti Giuseppe

  L'INAIL non rilascia nessuna dispensa: 
DOMANDA
Nel caso di lavori edili urgenti e di limitata rilevanza economica, è possibile ottenere dall'INAIL la dispensa dall'obbligo di denuncia dei lavori?
RISPOSTA
La Sede Inail, in base a quanto previsto dall'art.10, comma 6, delle Modalità per l'applicazione delle tariffe, può dispensare il datore di lavoro dall'obbligo di denunciare all'Istituto i singoli lavori a condizione che gli stessi: 
    * siano inquadrabili in una lavorazione già denunciata;
    * comportino l'impiego di non più di cinque persone e non durino più di quindici giorni, nel caso di lavori edili, stradali, idraulici ed affini di modesta entità e negli altri casi ritenuti opportuni. 
Io l'ho interpretata così:
se sono in possesso di TUTTI questi requisiti l'INAIL dispensa dalla denuncia.. non che rilascia una dispensa.

----------


## denigiu

> ... mi sa che hai corretto il tiro dopo aver letto l'altro post!! 
> Cmq l'importante è il confronto

  Quoto :Wink:  Saluti Giuseppe

----------

